# Post up your setups



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

This should be interesting.

eclipse 5444

audiocontrol 24xs

a zapco studio 150 powering cdt carbon fiber components

a zapco 150 powering an IDQ 12 ported to 28.

soon adding a small linear power amp 50x2 (ebay $75) for tweets and going active with the ca18rnx and lg25nfa

what ya got?


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

I liked my 3xs because you could actually use the "subwoofer" high-pass to bandpass mids @18db/slope on whatever freq you made the 14 pin chip. I'm not really sure why AC never promotes that, but instead tells you to use a 2 or 24xs for 2-ways. But anyways...

HU: Alpine 9831 (bleh)
Amp: Kicker sx900.4 (amazing)
Speakers: Dayton RS225-8 [email protected]~1.4kHz on 30/db (great)
Seas 27 TDFC [email protected]~2500 on 24/db (pleasant)
Sub: Summer? 

KISS 

-aaron


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

A futile attempt to use my right brain with my audio system: :blush:


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Its all in the sig.

Its a rather cheap setup, but the SQ is wow, and i'm loving it, now i just need to deaden my front doors even more, and replace my substage with a pair of Diyma 12's sealed.


----------



## DraCCuu (Mar 30, 2006)

Might as well make the first post on this forums one to bring foward the novice level of the system.

HU: Pioneer 860
Fronts: Infinity Perfect 6.1
Sub: Infinity Perfect 12
Amps: SS 500(sub),200(mids, soon to be on for each channel), 160s(tweets)

All active on the HU, interconnects and power by Knukoncepts.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Eclipse CD8053 (for now), saving up for P9 Combo, XDVP9 DVD Changer, Carputer and Xenarc 10.2" Touchscreen VGA. 

Seas Lotus Reference 6.5", RT25A tweeters. Also going to test out Scan Speak D2904/6000-00 and Peerless V Line Ring Radiator's(Small format XT25) 

Audison LRX4.300 for fronts(active). Looking out for an LRx2.500. 

Arc Audio Flatline 12D2 in 1.5 cu ft sealed Marv made enclosure. 

Audison LRx1.400 @ 1 ohms-900watts rms to the Flatline.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

in sig. 

i think i just snatched up some seas lotus tweets so i might install them today .


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

HU: P9 Combo w/ 12-disc changer
Frontstage: Seas L18, Seas W12, Hiquphon OW2
Sub: Pair Crystal Comp 12" 
Sub Amp: Zapco 6.0
Midbass Amp: Zapco 6.0 (modded)
Midrange/Tweet Amp: Zapco 4.0
Alarm: Nissan original


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

My sig says it all.

About the only change is going to be the tweeters comes this weekend...getting the Alpine/Scanspeak D2904/6000 to replace the Morel TW-1s, kinda giddy thinking about it, lol.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

ArcL100 said:


> I liked my 3xs because you could actually use the "subwoofer" high-pass to bandpass mids @18db/slope on whatever freq you made the 14 pin chip. I'm not really sure why AC never promotes that, but instead tells you to use a 2 or 24xs for 2-ways. But anyways...
> 
> -aaron


with the 24xs you can change the subsonic filter to say 80 hz and then the second x over at 3 k or so, so you can still bandpass your mids with it.


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

Right now, waiting for install, I have:

Alpine CDA-9830(Waiting on 9815 but up in air)
LPG 25NFA
DaytonRS 180-4 & inchers
Next Audio VRz 4.400 active

I need:

New sub amp (500-700 watts (PM if you have something))
DIYMA 12


----------



## pape (Mar 30, 2006)

RF 8250TI
Stock Nissan 6-disc changer wired to Aux on HU.
Audio Control DQX
Directed 700/6
Directed 350D
MBQuart PSD Tweeters
Iridium 3 mids
Dayton RS180-4


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

kenwood kvt-dvd815 + 20 gig kenwood mp3 keg
lpg 26 na's & g18's in front doors with pg titanium 500.4 temporarily installed
pg titanium 1000.2 seating lovely in shirt drawer
15" avalanche next to dresser


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

Just installed DRZ9255 yesterday along with Arc 4150XXK powering Oz 180CS and IDQ12.

Arc 2500XXK sitting here to power a set of W18NX-001.
Still deciding on tweeters; MT-23 or RT25F.

Need to sell the Zed amp and a few Arc amps along with the Oz comps to buy those.


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

I wanna play!!!

All my stuffs is still in the boxes!!
Seas Ref (fabric) tweets
HAT3's-3 inch mids
PG TiElite5 (might sale these)
Zapco SLX-4
(3) Zapco C2K 2.0
subless sound system =)


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

FocusInCali said:


> Need to sell the Zed amp and a few Arc amps along with the Oz comps to buy those.


watcha got for cheap   ?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

right now this is what i got:

eclipse cd8455
xtant x604
xtant x1001
undecided on subs at this time
cdt e-07 mids, scan tweets (also playing with the cdt drt-26a's)
about to change much around though....


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> watcha got for cheap   ?


What he said.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Some stuff in boxes, others being shipped as I type
Eclipse AVN5500
Phoenix Gold 215ix
Phoneix Gold MS275 x4
Phoenix Gold Ti Elites 6.5
Phoenix Gold Ti Elites 5.25
Image Dynamic 10" (thinking about changing)


----------



## jntar (Nov 2, 2005)

*Current*
HU:Eclipse 8053
Tweets:BG Neo3
Amp: Soundstream d100
Mids: Lotus RW165
Amp:Memphis mc-300
Sub:Stereo Integrity Mag D2
Box: ~1.6 sealed
Amp: Memphis mc-1000d

*Soon*
HU: Eclipse 8053
Tweets:Neo3
Amp:SS D100
Midrange:lotus RM110
Amp:???
Midbass: Adire audio extremis
Amp: memphis mc-300
sub: SI mag
Amp: memphis
box: 1.5 sealed


----------



## rutger j (Aug 1, 2005)

*HU:* Clarion DRZ 9255
*Sub amp:* Rockford Fosgate Power 800.2
*Front amp:* Phoenix Gold MS1000ta
*Sub:* Digital Design 3510c 
*Front system:* Dynaudio mkII 240 (7" - MW170 and 1" - MD100)

Active XO used in the DRZ 9255 for all speakers. 

The Dynaudio kit are gonna be replaced with:

*Tec SQ 6,5"* 
*Tec TW (Ribbon tweeter)* 
*Scan-Speak 60000* 

When testing I will have everything XO active, but when/if it sounds as I want it to I will use a passive XO between the SS60000 & Tec TW.

Now, all I need to do is get the car to work...  

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

in my sig. but not for long! 

i have 3 things in mind. 
1. add my Arc 2500 and 2 of the idq10's. and new tweeters(?)
2. replace the 4050 with my Arc 5150xxk, 1 idq10 and new tweeters.
3. Zapco Digital Reference amps and my idmax 12 and tweeters.

did i mention i need tweeters?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

this is what will be in the coming week...just sold my 3amp Arc setup and picked up a processor...

HU: Panasonic Tube
Processor: Alpine PXA-H700 (waiting on Zapco DSP6-SL)
Amplifiers: TWO DLS Ultimate A7's (1 per side)
Fronstage: Seas Lotus 8's Cw21, Usher 9845, Rainbow Platinum Cal28's
Subs: Dual Arc 12D4's in 1.2 sealed cubes each


----------



## T-Ro (Aug 1, 2005)

The current setup-
HU: Denford
Processing: PG EQ30, Kenwood KEC600
Amps: PPI A200.2, A300.2, A300.2, PC1800.2
Tw: LPG 25NFA
Mid: DLS IR3
MB: DLS IR6
Sub: Infinity Perfect 12 (DIYMA 12s on the pre-order  )

Looks like I'm one of the few still using analog processing, at least EQ wise. H701? Maybe in the next car. DIYMA > Wallet


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

HU: JVC
Xover: Coustic DX-28
FS: Seas W18, Alpine D2904
PG M44 (Seas), RF P150 (Alp)
Sub: SS 12" RLp
PG zx475ti


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

HU: Alpine 9835
Tweeter amp: Next VRZ 4.400
Woofer amp: Next VRz 2.400
Subwoofer amp: Zapco ref 750.2
Tweeter: LPG 25NFA
Woofer: Seas G18RNX
Sub: Dayton RS12" / 0.9 cu ft box
Deadening: 100sq ft Raamat + 3 yards Ensolite


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

HU:Alpine DVA-9965
Carputer
ProcessorXA-H900
Tweets: Dyn MD-100 A/D/S PX or ??????
Mids: Hybrid Legatia 3"
Mid Bass: 8" ??????
Subs:1 10" or 12" ???????
Amps:Sinfoni 45X2 (2),90X2, Genesis Dual Mono, Miniblock.

All going into my *SECOND*  07 Tahoe.


----------



## Spooky (Mar 23, 2006)

Current:99 Jeep Cherokee
Clarion HX-D10
a/d/s 235is
2 Oz 200l's
1 Oz Matrix Elite 12
1 Zed Audio Draconia
1 Zed Audio Duce

Future: 2006 GMC Canyon
Alpine IVA-W200
Alpine PXA-H701
Dayton RS28A's
Dayton RS180's
2 DIYMA 12's
2 Zapco Iforce 2100's
1 Zapco Iforce 4100


----------



## Z28SS (Apr 30, 2005)

1996 Camaro Z28 SS #174:
Head Unit: Pioneer DEX-P9 w/DEQ-P9 processor
Amplifier: Mcintosh MC440M - 6 channel, 4x50w + 2x100w
Front Stage: Morel Elate 6 - love those MT-23 tweeters!
Sub: JL Audio W6v2 - sealed in a .65 cf enclosure
Cap: Lanzar Opticap 3
Interconnects: Monster M1000i
Speaker Cables: Monster Z2 (midbass) & DH Labs T-14 (tweeters)

Thinking about changing over to a Butler 4x75w Tube Driver for the front stage and a JL Audio 500/1 sub amp instead of the Mcintosh.

I have a Butler Tube Driver 275 now and it's one of my favorite amps, but I need to find a 4x75w amp to keep my front stage active.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Head Unit: Sony CDX-C90 and XDP4000 processor
Tweeter Amp: Orion XTR3752 (93W x 2)
Mids Amp: Orion XTR8004 (bridged 400W x 2)
Sub Amp: Orion HCCA 250G5 (bridged 800W x 1 @ 1 ohm)
Tweeters: Valeraine VT-1
Mids: Valeraine VM-5
Sub: IDQ12V2D2 in 1 cuft sealed box
RCA: Belden 9259 and Canare plugs
Speaker Cables: Belden 8477

Planning for 3 way front stage and change out speakers and subwoofer.
Tweeters: BG Neo3 (on the ship. yippee!!)
Midrange: Usher 9845??
Midbass: Seas G18RNX??
Subwoofer: DIYMA 12 (another 4 months for its arrival??)


----------



## Jaredl (Feb 2, 2006)

To be installed in next few weeks:

HU/Processor: P9 combo
Tweeters: Aurum Cantus G3Si
Tweeter Amp: DLS A1
Mids: Seas W18NX
Mid Amp: Phass AP 4.65i (bridged)
Sub: IDMAX 12 (would like to get a pair of DIYMAs but I don't think I'll have the cash before pre-order ends)
Sub Amp: Polk MOMO C500.1 (it's definitely gotta go when I have the cash)
RCAs: IXOS gamma interconnects (cheapest gamma ones - don't see a reason to buy noise-killer 10000 RCAs for $20 a foot when I'm running optical cables from HU to trunk)


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

HU: Eclipse ECD510
Processor: H701
Amps: Linear Power 2.2hv on midbass, LP 4502 on midrange and tweets, Clarion APX1000.2 on sub
Midbass: Peerless XLS8
Midrange: 2 Aura Whispers a side in kicks
Tweeter: LPG 26na
Sub: AA Arsenal 12


----------



## whatsparks (May 30, 2011)

HU Stock GM-Bose
Pre - Orion 600 EQM
Crossover - Orion 300 CRX
Amps - Orion 2100, 250, 225
+ KLW Audio Phantom Bass Restoration Processor
+ KLW Audio Image Enhancer
Subs and mids still to come work in progress


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah man.


2006


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't win for trying.

Still, a timeless thread. I vote to bring it back...


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

sure, why not.

car 1
kenwood kdc-x993
dynaudio md100
dynaudio wm160
alpine spr-69c
custom built 8" sub
sub - alpine pdx 1.600 (soon to be replaced by a jbl ms-a5001)
mids - alpine pdx 2.150 (soon to be replaced by a jbl ms-a1004[1])
tweets - coustic power logic 160u (soon to be replaced by a jbl ms-1004[2])
jbl ms-8

car 2
pioneer deh-p800prs
alpine spx-177r comps
two jbl gto804s
alpine pdx5


----------



## veshyt (Feb 25, 2009)

Car: Seat Ibiza 2002

HU: Alpine CDA-117Ri
DSP: Audison Bitone

Tweeter: Morel Supremo Piccolo
Mid: Morel CDM-88
Mid bass: Morel Ovation II 6
Sub: Morel Ultimo 10" [https://picasaweb.google.com/veshyt/SeatIbizaMorel#5501097815707018578

Amps:
Tweeter and Mid: Rockford Fosgate T600-4
Mid bass: Rockford Fosgate T8004 bridget
Sub: Rockford Fosgate T10001bd

Old install pictures
https://picasaweb.google.com/veshyt/SeatIbizaMorel#


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

1995 S10 Blazer:
Kenwood KDC-MP735U
MTX AXE silk tweeters in dash 4X6 opening held in original trays with copious butyl tape :laugh:
Stock 6 3/4 door speakers
Punch "25 to Life" 150 bridged at 4 ohm.
2 10in Pierce Audio Product's 2007 WMD 10 daul 4's wired series in pre fab Kicker square solo enclosures (double faced to hold round WMD's).

1991 S10:
Kenwood KDC-X791
Orion Cobalt 4X6's with silk tweeters, external bi ampable crossovers, in dash
2 10in Bostwick HD Pro subwoofers in Q logic enclosures (with deflex pads)
Punch 600.4 2 channels running front stage, 2 bridged to subs.
Tons of peel n seal deadening on the back wall of the cab.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Car 2003 Mini Cooper S

DEH-P88RS
CD-IB100
Dynaudio MD102
Dynaudio MW162
Phase Evolution Aliante 10Si
Genesis DM-tweets
Genesis DM-Sub
2x Genesis ST60-1 per mid
Dynamat
HU Cap
Stinger HPO RCAs

Nearing completion!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Vehicle: 08 Chevy silverado crew
Dex-p99rs
Front stage:
Twister f6-380 bridged to 3 right channels
Another f6 bridged to the left channels
Rainbow profi kick in the factory door location
Rainbow profi plug in the kicks
Rainbow cal-26 in the kicks (main)
Rainbow cal-26 in the sails (ambient)

The ambient 26's are running off a CDT upstage crossover.
Kick panels are heavily modified Qlogic... I'm not proud of it. Lol

Sub stage:
JBL bpx 2200.1
4x image dynamics Id8

Subs down fire under the rear seat, custom built box/amp rack.
The rear seat was raised 2 1/2 inches to accommodate the install.

Extras:
Duel optima yellow tops
Stinger 500 amp isolater
Knu Rca's and cables
LOTS of SS and diy deadening


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

- 2003 Civic sedan

- 220A HO Iraggi alternator

- Kinetik 1400 battery

- Knokonceptz/Audison wiring & distribution

- Dynamat Extreme, Raamat, Ensolite

- Pioneer DEH-P01

- JL HD600/4(2), with HD-RLC(2)

- Fountek FR88EX (3" widebander/pillars)

- Faital Pro W10N4-200 (10" midbass/doors)

- Acoustic Elegance IB15A(2) (15" subs/trunk)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

signature.


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Just starting on a new car.

2011 VW GTI:
Right now stock system with Pioneer Avic-Z130. Don't like it so looking at getting factory VW RNS-510 mainly for the factory integration
Bit One
2x JL HD600/4
JL HD1200/1
Scan Revelator 18W
Scan Revelator 12M
Rainbow CAL27
JBL W15GTIMKII


----------



## 81maliblue (Dec 6, 2010)

Everything is in my sig....fully deadend doors, and back of the cab, just waiting for more moola so I can deaden the floor and firewall, and just gotta put in my zapco drc-sl to make it complete....i have a ppi a404 and a600.2 art series amps waiting for the g.f's ride


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh wow, bringing back the dead !

'06 MBZ E55:

Kenwood DNX-9980HD >
dual Zapco DSP6s >
TRU Line8is, CAT 5 run >
TRU 4100 Stg.IV/TRU 2200Stg.IV/TRU 2200 Stg.IV
Dynaudio Esotar 650/430/110
Dynaudio Esotar 1200 X 2 IB

Rainbow References sitting idle on standby.


----------



## Alchemy12s (Jun 1, 2011)

Free post counter for newbies. 

06 Ford Five Hundred
Hu: Pioneer avhp-4300dvd(installed)
Fronts: Massive audio CK6 mkIII braxial in stock locations
Front Amp: PG Xenon 100.2
Rears: None planned at this time
Subs: 2 Alumapro Alchemy 12's circa 1997
Sub Amp: PG Xenon 400.2

150 ft^2 60mil Audio Technix sound deadener, Knuconcepts OFC wire'n'junk:laugh:


----------



## Jazz'as (Aug 22, 2009)

SAAB 9-5 MY99

Hu: Alpine 7909J
Front: Old school Pioneer tweeters and Scan Speak 18W4531G00
Amps: DIY Hiraga's 8W ClassA and u-Dimension U-20VS,
Sub: Peerless XLS 10' sealed box
Sub Amp: Hifonics Hercules VII
Interconnect: Chord Crimson and Chord Anthem 
Speaker cables: Chord Carnival SilverScreen


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Truck: 2000 GMC Sierra Ext cab, stepside bed.

HU: Eclipse AVN6620
Mids: Silver Flute 6 1/2"
Tweets: PG Elites, made by Morel
Subs: 2 TREO 12" SSi12.22 in a 3 cf ported box tuned to 35Hz
Processors: Audio Control DQS, PG BassCube
Amp: Audison LRx5.1k 


Wife car: 2000 Pontiac Grand AM SE 

HU: Eclipse 8443
Fronts: Clarion SRC4650 4x6 plates 
Rears: Kicker ix69 impulse 6x9 
Both off of HU power - for now.
Sub: PG XS104
Amp: LANZAR Opti150


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Rainbow References sitting idle on standby.


Seriously jealous!
Would love to own a set some day.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

In my sig...in little bitty pictures.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gear's in the sig, waiting to add the JL 300/2 powering a GTO 804 bridged but maybe a pair of a pair of Focal 13KS's in the rear doors.

_"Somewhere, over the rainbow"_... I'll add another MCC 404M to power the subs and the Hertz midbass, add the Hertz mids along with an A-pillar setup, but until then I'll be happy with some low bass. 

Bill


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

not sure which way i wanna go i have several different ways i can go

HU: Alpine DVA 9861 or CDA 7949
amps ESX 475.1-Subs
ESX 120.4 mids/tweets
ESX 275.2 Midbass

lpg 25na
Vifa D75MX or Hat L3 or Dayton RS52/Mids
Peerless SLS 8" or Exodus EX 6.5/Midbass
IDQ !2's or Crystal CMP 12's

or should i go Horns?

USD BC rotomounts w/ B&C 8ndl Midbass same Subs and head units Amps ESx Q120.4 bridged for Midbass Q60.4 Bridged for Horns 475.1 for Subs not sure which signal processor as of yet all going into my 96 Honda Accord


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Right now, stock HU, Dyn 342 set, JL6450, Infinity Beta 300, MA SK-6 center, MS-8, two AE IB15s infinite baffle of course.

The JL amp has a dead channel so chances are good that I might be getting a McIntosh amp to replace it from a friend next week.

After I finished with my equipment install, the stock HU went out so I have a new stock one on the way that should be here Monday. Listening to the Ipod on this system sucks.

So far I've never had everything working right at once. It has enormous potential and I've been very impressed at times. Tuesday might be the day when it all comes together.:worried:


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

2007 Tundra DC TRD
HU: Eclipse Cd8443
Front: Polk SR6500's
Subs: RE Audio SL10D4's (2)
Component Amp: Zed Gladius
Sub Amp: Zed Deuce

Still looking for a new SQ nav unit with at least 5v pre outs, bluetooth audio streaming and a decent eq with time alignment. Leaning towards a Kenwood.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

2011 Ford F150 V6 ecoboost
System going in "hopefully" within a couple weeks!

Head Unit: Kenwood Excelon 6980
160hz-up HAT L3se (A pillars, on axis)
60-160hz HAT L6se (doors, second skin to be applied)
60hz-down (2 to be purchased) Arc Audio Black Series 10" to be installed in a sealed enclosure
Arc Audio 4200se Front stage
Arc Audio 2300se subs
Also heard Arc is coming out with a killer processor in the fall, will have to integrate that piece when it comes out! Lol


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Headunit Dex p99rs
Frontstage Focal Krx3
Amps two Arc Audio SE 4200's, Arc Audio SE4000
Subs two 12" ID MAX's


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

joemk69 said:


> Headunit Dex p99rs
> Frontstage Focal Krx3
> Amps two Arc Audio SE 4200's, Arc Audio SE4000
> Subs two 12" ID MAX's


Damn! That's nice! Good for you


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Damn! That's nice! Good for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


Thanks! If only I could find time to start installing everything lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

11blueGTI said:


> Just starting on a new car.
> 
> 2011 VW GTI:
> Right now stock system with Pioneer Avic-Z130. Don't like it so looking at getting factory VW RNS-510 mainly for the factory integration
> ...


You got a build log man?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

HU: Alpine ixa-w407
SP: Alpine Imprint
FS: Hertz MLK165
Amp: JL Audio HD600/4
Amp: JL Audio HD750/1
Subs: 2 JL Audio flat subs


----------



## DJ Welfare (May 18, 2011)

HU: Kenwood X995
Hertz HSK 165 6.5" components
JL 10W1v4 sub
Tru Technology (trying to buy right now) S45 amp
Kicker wiring


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

P99RS
F1 3-Way Or Iridium 3-Way
(2) 13TW5
(4) DLS A3 amps


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

HU: Alpine W200 (soon to be McIntosh MX406)
Proc: 701 Combo
Front: AP XR3/Poly6
Sub: IDQ12
Amps: IDi2300x2,i5800 Matt Borgardt Specials


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

P99
PG MQ430 & MS250
Kenwood XR-1s
Scan-Speak D3004
Vifa NE65W
SEAS W18NX
Tang Band WT-1426T


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Drx-9255
3-USA ppi 2 x 100 (up-grading to LP 2150 when avaliable)
1-USA ppi 2 x 75
German MB Quart RSB 218 (upgrading to Meastro M when available stateside)
German MB Quart QSD add a woofer set
Audio Control EQX cross over EQ
USA ppi EPX-223 X-over
USA JL Audio 10w1 v1


----------



## Jeremy M (Sep 22, 2008)

my car has the stuff in the sig below
the other car
06' Acura MDX
Pioneer AVIC-F90BT
JL XR653csi
pdx4.100
pdx1.1000
IDMAx 12v3 @ 30hz


----------



## Alejandro (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I've observed much from this forum and never have really mustered up the courage to actually place my two cents, so here it goes for CDT. (also, sorry to revive a dead post) My setup is currently comprised of the "ES-062i Gold" components with the EX550i/25 cross-over. My head unit is the Kenwood DPX-503 (soon to be changed), my amp is the Cadence ZRS1502 for the front stage. Rear fill is accomplished with Polk DB651. My substage is ran by a HiFonics Brutus 1610D and the subs are two 10" TC Sounds Epics going in a sealed (1.2^3ft before displacement) box- downfiring in my trunk. The CDT comps are receiving approximately 150 wrms/side and they definitely need more. The low pass on them is crossed over at the head-unit @ 80hz. The soundstage is VERY broad and well dispersed. The tweeters (DRT-26s) are phenomenal and are the least bit harsh by any means. The mid-bass' (ES-06 Gold) are quick, masculine in appeal, and pound with authority. They definitely do as intended- and then some. I have yet to audition my TC Sounds, but from the looks of it- they're pretty stout subs whom look as if they could handle their own. That's all for now, I plan to upgrade my alternator and get two Boston Acoustics GT2300 amps to run my setup, which will provide more than ample amounts of excessive power on hand. (300 wrms/side up front, the second amp will run bridged, 2ohms @1400 wrms/2 10" Epics). Ah, the wiring is KnuKonceptz for power, and Stinger for the speakers. I will soon to rebuild the system- ground up, and sound deaden my entire car.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting thread.

Current:
Deck: Eclipse AVN 5500
Front: Memphis MClass components
Rear: Memphis Sync coaxials
Subs: 2-Kicker L7
Amps: Memphis MClass 3004 and two MClass 1000d running at 8 ohms.


Soon to change deck to a Pioneer Z120, Front stage to Boston SPZ60, Subs to Boston SPG555 and amps to JL HD's or a pair of McIntosh if I can find a good deal.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

It's in the sig, but I want to play too.

Deck: Pioneer DEH-2700 (for now)
Front: Vibe Space 6 3D 
Rear: Vibe Space 6 3D - I'm experimenting with midbass in rear, extra mid/tweeter in front.
Subs: Eclipse SW6123.4 x2
Amps: Vibe Blackbox Stereo 4 V1 & Bass 4

Doing some research on decks with EQ and T/A, don't care about flashiness or gimmicks.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

HU: P99
Front: AP XR6M, XR3M-LE
Sub: ED 11Kv2
Amp: Twister F4-380 Bridged to XR6M's
Amp: Twister F4-380 Bridhed to XR3M-LE's
Amp: Twister F2-300 Bridged to ED 11Kv2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok...here is the current setup:
Panasonic "Bottlehead" HU modified by Matt Roberts
JBL MS8 (soon to be replaced with Zapco DSP6 - heavily modified by Matt Roberts)
Audio Art amps:
400.2 x 2
200MS x 2
Focal Utopia Audiom 6W mids and TLR Tweeters
HAT L8 midbass
SI BM MKIII sub



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

I belive my system is finally in a place that i can claim utopia. Its taken over three years, two vehicles and thousands of dollars but i love it. Here is where i have landed:

Vehicle: 2010 toyota tundra
Head unit: factory
Processor: bit one
Line conditioner: tru 8is
Front stage: hertz mlk2's (older version) + ml700 mid range (new version) makimg 3 way
Front amp: tru billet 475s bridged on ml1600 (200watts x 2)
Front amp: tru billet 4100 channel A on ml280's (100watts x2), channel B on ml700 (100 x 2)
Subs: 2 hertz hx 250 10" (4 ohm a piece)
Sub amp: phonix gold ti2500 (running 2ohm @1100 watts)


----------



## stealthy (Jun 14, 2009)

Currently

HU: Pioneer DEX-90RS + DEQ-P90RS
AMPS: Sub - Diamond Audio D7402; MidBass - D7152; Tw+MidR - Zapco C2K 2.5x
Front Stage: Dinaudio MD130, Esotar 430; MW 172
Sub: Focal 33kx


----------



## xtremeDAN (May 28, 2009)

Deh-p800prs
Bit one
Focal utopia be 165 w-rc passif
Hertz Mille ml2500
Mosconi as200.4
Audison power, ground and speaker wire
Wires signature series rcas
Wires sound deadener


----------



## Xmaximum (Aug 7, 2010)

Car: Ford Fiesta
Type: Semi Active 4 way
HU: Eclipse CD 7200 MK II
Front stage: Morel Hybrid Ovation + CDM 88 + MT22
Front stage amp: Genesis Series III Dual mono + Stereo 100 (class A Bias) in single casing
Sub: Morel Ultimo 12
Sub Stage Amp: Alpine PDX M12
Wiring: Rockford Fosgate RFK 1 + RFK4D + RF4C
Damping: 36 sq.ft of Dynamat Extreme


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Latest incarnation for me:

Pioneer P-01
Audison Bit One
DD S2b (2)
DD S4b
HAT L6SE
HAT L4SE
HAT L1ProSE
Hertz ML 3800

Stinger SP1200 Primary Battery
Stinger SP680 Secondary Battery

DC Power HP 320 Ampere alternator (the DD's are hungry giants!)

YOU already can presume that I have upgraded grounds and power wire runs (all 1/0)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll play, too...

Currently:
Pioneer p99
JL zr800 midbasses
HAT L4SE midrange
Vifa ox20 tweeters (itty bitty dome tweeters)
AE IB15
JL HD600/4 (x2)
JL HD750/1


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

What do you think about those vifa tweets?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

for my application, they do just what I need.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

Because of the extension on the HATs right?


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

Alpine IDA-X100
JL HD 600/4
JL HD 750/1
4x HAT Imagine 61-2
1x Exodus Shiva X2
Kicker Hyperflex at max gauge (that the hardware will accept with no modification - 1/0 power/ground, 4 distro/ground blocks, 12 for all speakers, this includes BIG 3 engine upgrade)
Knukonceptz Power, Ground and Fuse blocks.
Stinger HPM 6-chan RCAs
~50 sq ft Damplifier Pro
~20 sq ft Damplifier
~70 sq ft total of 1/8" and 1/4" Nitrile Polyvinyl CCF
~50 sq ft of 1/8" MLV (1lb/sq ft density)
~4 oz of blood, human
~4 gal of sweat, human

Still to come:
Die Hard Platinum Battery
HO Alternator (220-240 range)

Posting from work, so need this disclaimer:
"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## Clazaudio (Nov 23, 2011)

Car: Honda Accord Euro 2012
Type: Passive
HU: Accord Premium Sound System
DSP: Audison BitTen
Front stage: Dynaudio Esotec 242gt
Front stage amp: Hertz HDP 4 (500x2 wrms)
Sub: Morel Ultimo 12 (2 ohms)
Sub Stage Amp: Hertz HDP 1 (1000 wrms)
Wiring: Stinger
Sound Deadening: Dynamat Extreme StPBomb


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Winno (May 3, 2011)

The car:
Honda 2010 JDM RB3 Odyssey Lux

Source/processor: Clarion HX-D2 (aka DRZ9255 in North America), Cleaved iP4
Amplificationhoenix Gold Titanium 500.4 (bridged into Seas midbasses) & 600.2 (stereo into Audible Physics wide band mid/tweeters), Alpine PDX4.150 (3 channel moded into Fountek rears and Infinity sub)
Drivers:Audible Physics XR3M super wide band point source mid/tweeters, Seas Prestige L16RNSL midbasses, Infinity Perfect 10VQ sub, Fountek FR88EX wide band rears
Cables:Monster Cable XLN Pro, Monster Cable XLN S-16

The home:
Home two channel reference system

Source: Sony XA5ES (Burson discrete op amps x 6 upgrade) 
Amplification: Bewitch KT88 class A valve integrated 
Speakers:Aurum Cantus Leisure II ribbon monitors (EXO modded, hand made ribbon diaphrams) & high massed Epos stands
Cables: Kimber Kable PBJ, 4TC, 8TC


----------



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

kenwood head unit. jl audio 6.5 components in front. jl 6.5 in rear. 2 12 inch pioneers in custom box. punch p-400 running it all. 
have about 135.00 in everything


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

Read my Sig!

Plan on getting a Audison Bit One or Ten or a JBL MS-8. I wish I never got rid of my Audiocontrol DQS.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Gotta' love copy 'n paste.Currently:
'01 Chevrolet S-10 Blazer 4 door 4.3L
Head unit- Eclipse CD7000
Front stage- Hybrid audio technologies 6 1/2 Clarus being powered by a JL audio 300/2
Rear fill- Bose (OEM) with factory amp.
Subwoofer- JL Audio 18" W6 (Old school) Dual 6 OHM in a 2.2Ft^3 sealed enclosure being powered by a Kicker ZX1000.1D around 600 W RMS @ 3 OHM's.
Electrical- 140A (AD244) alternator, Optima redtop (Will be replace with an Die hard platinum), Kicker Hyperflex OFC 1/0 through out along with the Big 3 upgrade and a Knukonceptz Konfused distribution block splitting with Kicker Hyperflex OFC 4 gauge to amps.
25 Sq Ft of 80 mil Audio technix, Cascade Audio D7 deflex pads.

Coming soon (In the closet):
L4's, L1v2's Peerless XLS 8" mid bass 40 SQ FT of Audio technix 80Mil and JL HD600/4.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

07 alalanch, pioneer ODR d7x111 head ODR P99x processor only one in the US that I know of . Running 3 Zapco stock Comp.4.0 amps on Tweets,mids,mid bass. And 2-Zapco comp 9.0s on Subs. For tweets I'm running Scan Rev 1" domes. 
For mids,Jordan 4" 
For mid bass,scan Rev 8" 
For subs (2)Aura 18"
3-200 amp alts








And 6 XS power 2400s


----------



## dylan199 (Apr 17, 2012)

audioxincsq said:


> 07 alalanch, pioneer ODR d7x111 head ODR P99x processor only one in the US that I know of . Running 3 Zapco stock Comp.4.0 amps on Tweets,mids,mid bass. And 2-Zapco comp 9.0s on Subs. For tweets I'm running Scan Rev 1" domes.
> For mids,Jordan 4"
> For mid bass,scan Rev 8"
> For subs (2)Aura 18"
> ...


 looks great!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

06' F250
Pioneer 3200BT
JL Audio C5653, C525x, ZR800, 13TW-5
Zapco DC1000.4, DC350.2, DC200.2 x 3

08' Focus
Kenwood DNX616
Hertz HSK165 1st gen
IDQ12v2
Zapco DC360.4, DC500.1

02' Civic Coupe EX
Pioneer DEH80PRS
Hertz MLK165
Hertz ECX690
IDQ15v2
JL JX360/2, JX360/4, JX500/1


----------



## slinger1 (Jan 17, 2012)

2009 F-150 Platnium
Pioneer 4200 dvd/nav
Front doors- Focal 165VBs.. tweets mounted high on doors 2way
Rear doors- Focal 130A1s passive 1way...tweets also mounted high on doors
Subs- 2 RE Audio SEX 10D4s in a Foxacustics downfire ported enclosure under rear seat
Center- Morel 4'' mounted in trey on dash
JBL MS8
Rockford P400.4 
Rockford P300.2
RE Audio 3000.1

using all 8 ch. on MS8 but using MS8 amp for center power for now...will replace 2ch amp with 4ch. then bridge 2 for center in future.....As of now all sounds great......


----------



## nitefury360 (May 6, 2012)

Hu: pioneer avicz120bt updated 
Front stage : hertz hsk 165
Amps: tru tech s44 
Zapco dc 1100.1 
Sub: adire Brahama mk1 sealed 
Removing both amps for a Memphis belle


----------



## Sptsmed (Jan 20, 2010)

BMW 750IL:

Sources;
Denon DCT 100 digital optical to an active optical digital router
Samsung Galaxy Tablet HDMI audio extractor, then optical to router
Logitech Squeezebox with USB HD Optical to router
Lumidock Ipod dock to Pure I20 then optical to router
Router in glove box via optical to Helix Pdsp in trunk, then one channel to a Mini DSP giving five channels active

Amps: 2 Zuki Eleets 4 channel, 1 Soundstream D 100

Speakers: HAT L6, KEF 160Q front door and rear door, Fountek ribbons as super tweeters
Sub: Oz Audio superman logo free air 10 inch firing through ski pass

I did away with all of the OEM navigation in the 750, gutted a broken widescreen MID housing and mounted the tablet to that giving it basically the same opening and closing function as the old MID screen. The tablet is for video, OB2, navigation and internet. I also have a wifi hot spot in the glove box along with a USB charging hub to charge the Ipod, the tablet and the USB drive. The Denon is hidden behind the tablet and is accessible when the tablet is opened. The lumidock is in the ash tray and the 10K pot for volume is where the cig lighter used to be and uses the lighter top as the rotary knob.
The glove box has the HDMI audio extractor, the USB charging hub, the active optical router, the Pure I20, the Logitech Squeezebox, the wifi hot spot, 3 DC to DC converters and not much room for anything else LOL.

BMW E36 vert

Source: Pioneer DEH P01
Amps: Soundstream Reference 604 (2), Soundstream Reference 5, Soundstream Reference Picasso
Speakers: Stevens Audio Ultra MHLCD, 18Sound mid basses, HAT L1pro SE
Sub and rear fill: KEF KAR GT200 system

The 750 is just about finished, just finalizing the tablet fascia
The vert is at speaker mounting stage


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Car: BMW E34 525i Sport
Type: Active 4 way
HU: Alpine DVI-9990R
Processor: Alpine PXI-H990
Tweeters: Dynaudio Esotar 110
Midrange: Dynaudio Esotar 430
Midbass: Dynaudio Esotar 650
Subwoofer: DLS Nordica 10
Front stage amp: Modified DLS TA2 (x3)
Sub amp: Modified DLS A6
Power: 14 volt x 200aH
Wiring: Transparent Audio RCA & speaker cabling, DLS power cables
Damping: Lots and lots of Silent Coat and STP


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

2007 Audi A4 2.0T

Stock for now... :rockon:


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

2002 Toyota Tacoma:


Alpine INE-Z928HD 8" DVD/Navigation/Pandora/Bluetooth/USB headunit.
AudioControl EPIC Four.1 equalizer.
Alpine HCE-C117D backup camera.
JL Audio HD 750/1 Class D mono amp.
JL Audio HD 600/4 Class D four channel amp.
JL Audio (2) 13TW5's in a custom built sealed box.
JL Audio ZR650-CSi 6.5" component speakers (front & rear).
JL Audio XR-100CT tweeters (extra set in the rear cab).
JL Audio wiring including blue Premium RCA's, power, ground, speakers & etc.
Sirius antenna custom mounted on the 3rd brake light.
Optima 34/78 Red Top 800 CA/1000 CCA battery.
Dynamat Xtreme sound deadening on the doors, cab, headliner and floors.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

audioxincsq said:


> 07 alalanch, pioneer ODR d7x111 head ODR P99x processor only one in the US that I know of . Running 3 Zapco stock Comp.4.0 amps on Tweets,mids,mid bass. And 2-Zapco comp 9.0s on Subs. For tweets I'm running Scan Rev 1" domes.
> For mids,Jordan 4"
> For mid bass,scan Rev 8"
> For subs (2)Aura 18"
> ...


Looks like the launch tube in battlestar galactica, nice


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

kenwood 535u car #1 ppi powerclass 2600.2 on 2 old school RF power dvc 10's aero/ ported box with a audiocontrol system 90 model 48 4 channel (40x4 or 110x2 when was the last time u saw 1 of those) on 6 1/2 mb quarts(made in Germany)
car#2 rf power bd1000 on a 1 soundstream t4 12(my only Chinese piece)& rf 500a2 on 5 1/4 rf fanatic q"s,with a audiocontrol eqx


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Building for stock next year, but right now it's looking like

Morel mt22's in the sails

Aurum Cantus AC-165's in the doors.

JBL GTO 10's IB in the rear deck

Soundstream REF5.1000 amp

Jury is still out on the deck.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

mvw2 said:


> My sig says it all.
> 
> About the only change is going to be the tweeters comes this weekend...getting the Alpine/Scanspeak D2904/6000 to replace the Morel TW-1s, kinda giddy thinking about it, lol.


What's the model number of that tweeter?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SQ Audi said:


> 2007 Audi A4 2.0T
> 
> Stock for now... :rockon:


Same car as I have 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Might as well update mine since it's changed a little.

Dyn MW182 10" midbass
Dyn Esotar 430
Dyn Esotec 102

HD600/4 and HD900/5 and a pair of AE IB15s.

Most likely going to change to the 110 tweeter within the month and a different processor. Even though the Esotar 650 was an awesome midbass, the lower level 182 10" was a definite upgrade for my 3-way system.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

hu proc: Alpine DVA 9861 + PXA H 701 via optic
front stage: JBL 800 GTI + JBL 500 GTI + 08GTI
subs: 2 x JBL W15 GTI
amps For front stage old school Lanzar Optidrive 200.2 stereo for tweets, mids 2 x bridged 200.2, bass 2 x bridged 500.2, subbass JBL/CROWN 2200.2.
Cables DIETZ, Esoteric audio, DLS....GroundZero and Audison fuse blocks

system no2 is in install /purchase phase, still undecided on mid drivers, subs and amps, hu will be pioneer dex p99, front system JBL C660GTI.
Mids probably HAT 3 se, SUB JBL w12 GTI or something in this range, amps JL audio slash (1000/1, 450/4 and 300/2, or STEG K2.03 x 2 and K4.02.

Home
SONY XA 20 ES
Yamaha c 45
DBX deiverack pa+
Yamaha M65, Yamaha M60 and Yamaha M45
JBL 2 x 1500 GTI (same motor as 2226)
JBL 4 x 2118j
JBL 2 x 2404

cables Oyaide, Esoteric audio, Sommer elephant, Neotech, Neutrik XLR + RCA
Stand Lovan


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

Hu: Pioneer dex-p99rs
Front: Dls Scandinavia 3-way
Sub: Dls Rw10
Amps: Dls Ultimate A2 (midrange), A3 (midbass), A5 (tweeters + sub)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Work in progress...

*Pioneer DEH-p9400bh*>*MS-8*>*Sounstream Ref. Amplifiers* (5)

*Highs & mids *>*Vifa xt25/Peerless HDS-4* (front L,R & center, using x-overs) 

*Mid-bass*>*Peerless HDS/XLS-8* (L&R) *Exodus Anarchy* (center) 

* Rear-fill*>*Peerless HDS4*(L&R)

*Subwoofers*>*Acoustic Elegance IB12-8ohm* (x3)


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Pioneer 80prs head unit
Vifa xt25 ring radiators
Dayton rs70 mids
2 Pyle 15s in IB
All off of a nine.5

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Dadof3 (Jan 22, 2009)

2006 FX4 F150 Crewcab
Clarion CZ401
Diamond Audio M Series 3Way passive
JL Audio 10" Stealth Box
JL Audio 300/4
Off Brand Amp powering sub soon to be a JL Audio 250/1

Home:
Denon AVR 2802 7.1 Channel
PSB Image 5T Towers
PSB Image C5 Center
PSB Image B5 Left, Rear, Right Surrounds
Velodyne CT-100 Sub


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

new car, new install

2012 ford fusion
factory hu w/ sync
dynaudio md102 x3
dynaudio md100 x2
dynaudio mw160gt x3
dynaudio mw160 x2
alto mobile falstaff 12 (custom fg corner enclosure)
jbl ms-a4001 x2
jbl ms-a5001
jbl ms-8


----------



## 2LOUD2OLD (Aug 1, 2008)

latets iteration of install after a rebuild/redesign

Alpine 9887 head unit
Alpine H800 processor
Alpine RUX-C800 rux controller
Alpine CHA-S624 changer
Scanspeak R2004-602000 tweeters
Scanspeak 10F midrange
CSS Trio8 midbass
PPI P900.4 x2
e-audio 1000D
AE IB15A x2


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Current setup..

Harman Kardon DVD47 DVD as source unit with 8" monitor in dash
Audison Bit-One.1 processor
DLS A5 3 channel amps X 2 for tweeters, midranges and subs
DLS A3 2 channel amp for midbass
Crescendo T3R tweeters
Crescendo MB3N midrange
Crescendo MG6N midbass
Crescendo ETUDE 2.10 10" subwoofers X 2

Mark


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Pioneer z140bh
Audison Bit.1
B&C 10NDL64
Audax PR170M0
B&C DE500
ID full horn bodies
3 JL audio hd 600/4's
18" aa smd
Sundown Audio 4500d. 

Gonna be swapping out the 10NDL64 for a faital 10fh500 soon.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

2010 Base Camry

Image Dynamics Mini Ultra Neos out of sight under dash
Veritas MB-168 6.5 midbass' in the doors
2 Jbl GTO 1514's in a Trunk Baffle
Stock HU
2 Massive Audio NX4's for front end
1 Massive Audio N3 for the subs
MS8 

All hidden except Subs which take up almost NONE of my trunk


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

nextproject said:


> 2010 Base Camry
> 
> Image Dynamics Mini Ultra Neos out of sight under dash
> Veritas MB-168 6.5 midbass' in the doors
> ...


Pics of the baffle?

How do the gto's sound IB? My brother has a 2009 camry and i was thinking about putting something together for him

The stock system is horrible.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

Its only waiting for me to re attach and carpet the frame
I think for $129.00 subs they sound GREAT... 
happy with the whole thing!


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Alpine CDA-9886
Alpine RUX-c800
Alpine PXA-h800
Alpine PDX-F4
Alpine PDX-V9

Hybrid Audio Imagine 1"
Hybrid Audio Legatia L3
Hybrid Audio Imagine 6"

Digital Designs 1508 tuned to 32hz

(Hybrid Audio Imagine I10SW install inc)


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

2003 VW Jetta GLI (24v VR6)

Pioneer DEH-80PRS

Polk PA D1000.1
Polk PA D4000.4 x2

JBL MS-8 (going in soon unless I swap it for the PXA-H800)

CSS LD25X
CSS VWR126X (both of these waiting for a friend to let me stink up their garage with fiberglass)
Exodus Anarchys

Stereo Integrity Mag V4 x2


----------



## masse1369 (Sep 2, 2005)

Finally got it all planned I think. 

2013 Hyundai Sonata Limited

Going to be adding a HU around Christmas time. Either going with the Kenwood DNX9990HD or an Alpine INE-Z928HD.

For now going to be using the following:

Mid - 18Sound 6ND430-4
Tweeter - ScanSpeak Illuminator D3004/6020-00
Sub - AE SBP15-4
Amp - JL HD900/5
Processor - Arc PS8, Audison Bit Ten D/Bit One or RF 3Sixty.3 depending on which my installer wants to use and when the Arc unit actually comes out. Waiting to hear back from him when he gets back from Knowledgefest.

Everything should be installed whenever we decide on a processor and however long it takes to get the sub. Had an invoice sent today for one but it didn't show up so we shall see. LOL!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

2012 Toyota Tundra
Alpine IVA-D800
Alpine PXA-H800
JL Audio HD900/5
JL Audio HD600/4
MB Quart QSD-216 (not sure about passive or active)
MB Quart QSD-210 (center channel, passive)
OEM rear speakers
Kicker Solobaric S12d-8 (two subs)


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

2004 Mitsubishi Eclipse

HU: Clarion CZ702
Front Stage: Arc 6.2 Comp's
Rear Fill: Memphis PR
Front Amp: Arc KS300.4
Subwoofer (2) : Arc Audio Black 12's
Sub Amp: Arc KS 1200.1

(Other work being done currently, New Security Alarm System, Stripping, repainting and refitting of all interior trim work)

This build is happening AS WE SPEAK, will post pictures as they become available


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

HU, Amps, Drivers

Chuck


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Car:
Mid Bass - Polk SR 6500
Tweets - Scan Revelator
Sub - Polk SR 124
4Ch Amp - Genesis Series III
Mono Amp - Genesis Monoblock
HU - Pio P880

Home:
Pre - Naim NAC 552
Power Amp - Naim NAP 500
CD - Rega Apollo
Speakers - Custom made Scans


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Now..

P99 w/Sirius, P5200 w/U220 Nav
Zed Levithan
Zed Kronos
Zed Kronos
All stinger wires, blocks and connectors
MLK165, ML28, HL70 & 2x ML3000
TB 2" for Nav

Next?

Avic Z140
Audison Bit Ten
Audison AV 5.1K
Audison Due
ML1600, ML280, ML700 & ML3000


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

VEHICLE: 1997 Cadillac Deville
HEADUNIT:KDC-X996
PROCESSOR: BitOne.1
FRONT STAGE: Hertz XL's run active, tweets in modified Apillars, mids in custom 1/4column kickpanels
MID/HIGH AMPS: RF T600-2 on mids, RF T600-4 running half on tweets, and half on rear fill when i turn it on loud mode over SQ though BitOne presets.
SUBSTAGE AMPS: (2x) RF T1500-1dbCP on subs.
SUBWOOFERS: (8x) Excelon KFCXW1200F's in a sealed diamond, sealed from the trunk firing forward.
DAMPING: Hushmat damping mat and semi-closed cell foam
BATTERIES: Stinger SPP1500D, SPP925, and (4x) Kinetik KHC600B
CAPACITOR: 50F stinger cap going to mid/highs amps
RCA: Stinger HPM3 to processor, HPM2 made-to-length RCA's from processor to amps
Hand-made power and ground fuse/distro blocks
Welded steel battery, processor, and amplifier racks.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Nov 4, 2010)

H/U: Pioneer DEH 80PRS
AMPS: Tweeter-Linear Power 452 (1990), Midbass-Linear Power 952iq (1990), Sub-MTX Thunder 280 (1995) (love old school power)
TWEETERS-Dayton Reference Series 1.125 inch silk 
MIDBASS-Dayton Reference Series 180-4
SUB-JL 0W10 in a .66cuf sealed

All running active.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Car
2012 Hyundai Elantra Limited

Alpine 7990 with new LCD screen  

Front stage processor MS8 
Sub processed through Zapco DC 1100.1
Future processing (Arc AudioPS8) few weeks away

Arc Audio XXK 4150 pushes below 
Tweeters Cal 27's 
Midrange DLS 3" domes (old school)

Arc Audio XXK 2500 pushing below
Jordan 125's 16DCV custom doors

ZAPCO DC Ref 1100.1 pushing 
Focal 33 KX 1.65 sealed

Using a the separate processor on the sub works great with the MS8 dynamically and accurate midbass that really brought my project together. 




Damn auto correct


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

HU – Kenwood DNX9990HD
Processor – Alpine H800 + RUX C800
Front Stage – Morel Elate 6’s
Front Stage Tweeters – Vifa OT19NC00
Rear Fill- Morel Dotech compleate set
Sub - Morel Ultimo 12” 4Ohm + Custom Box
Amps – Misconi
Mosconi AS100.4 bridged for front stage
Mosconi AS100.4 front tweeters + Rear Fill
Mosconi AS300.2 Sub Duty

How does it sound??? Amazing I only did very little tuning but I get a big smile :-D each time I turn it up!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Sptsmed said:


> BMW 750IL:
> 
> Sources;
> Denon DCT 100 digital optical to an active optical digital router
> ...


where are pictures of this


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Factory VW RNS-315 HU
Audison BitOne
Zuki 4ch Eleets and Zuki 5ch Hybrid amps(being taken out for a pair of SE 4200's and an SE2150
Hertz MLK2 TW comps F/R
RE Audio SEX-104


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Toyota Avensis 2006: 

HU: CarPC project with optical out
DSP: Audison BitOne
Front set AMP: ZED Audio Leviathan 
TW: HAT L1R2
MD: HAT L4SE
WF: HAT L6

Full kick panel install 4way active.

Sub AMP: SunDown Audio SAE-1000D
SUB: LE-08 Digital Designs

How does it sound? - to me, it is a dream come true.

Renault Megane 2008: 

HU: RoadRover
DSP: MiniDSP 2x4 in a box
AMP: DLS RA20
Front set: HAT L3SE (in a pillars with no twiiter) + HAT Clarus C5 in doors (custom passive xover)
AMP: JBL CS300.1
SUB: JL MicroSUB W1 8 Inch (75WRMS)

How does it sound? surprisingly well taking in mind that the L3SE plays all the way up to 18KHZ and does it very very well!


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Front Stage Tweeters – Vifa OT19NC00


I am about to order a pair of these myself. Could you share some info about your application, like where and how are they installed? What car? What's your opinion on their sound? Do you have a build thread or pics of the install?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Just acquired some new pieces and will be swapping out some old for new overthe next 2 weeks. Here's the new setup:

Factory HU
Audison Bit Ten
JBL GTO3EZ
JBL GTO804EZ
Fountek FR88EX
HAT L8
Sundown SD-2 10" D4


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

DVA-9965r
PXA-H800
DLS Scandinavia 3c
DLS Gothia midbass
DLS nordica 1
DLS Ultimate A3 x 3
DLS Ultimate A6
Image Dynamics Idmax 12's x 2 IB



Sent from my HTC-Z710a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Source: Alpine 9887

Amplification: JL HD 900/5

Tweeters: Vifa XT25

Midrange/woofer: Peerless 830883 ~7'' HDS Exclusive

Subwoofer: Peerless XXLS 10(paper cone)


Very simple, mounted in factory locations. Can't say enough good things about the performance of the speakers and the 900/5's capability at 8 ohm. Quite surprising. 

The 9887 replaced a DVA-7996/H701 combo and the 900/5 replaced a trio of PPI Art amps.


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

2012 Volkswagen GTI
Factory HU
Audison BitOne
Hertz MLK2 TW front
Hertz MLK2 TW rear
RE Audio SEX-104 Sub
Arc Audio 4200SE front
Arc Audio 4200SE rear
Arc Audio 2150SE sub


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

YellowC4S said:


> 2012 Volkswagen GTI
> Factory HU
> Audison BitOne
> Hertz MLK2 TW front
> ...


I bet your system sounds good man, I have been wanting to hear the arc amps.


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Still working on it...it's like a never ending project...


----------



## rmoltis (Sep 4, 2012)

Head unit - Alpine cda-9887
Front + rear speakers - infinity kappa perfect 5.1 (100w rms-400w peak)
Subs - 2 infinity kappa 100.9w 10" (350w rms-1400w peak)
4ch amp - infinity kappa four 1200w class d
Mono amp - infinity kappa one 1600w class d


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

wifey system....just started with install in Alfa Romeo 147 1.6 TS

Pioneer DEX P99RS
Lanzar OPTI 200.2 x 2 for tweeters and mids
Lanzar OPTI 500.2 x 1 for midbass
JBL/CROWN BPX 2200.1
JBL C660 GTI...optional midbass JBL 800 GTI
Hybrid Audio L4SE
JBL W15 GTi x 2
Cables
Signal DLS Balanced + DLS Ultimate RCAs
Power DLS/SoundQuest
Speakers QED Reference, Esoteric audio
Distro blocks and fuse holders Connection, Brax anti distortion device
Silent Coat Damping material

I'll soon start build thread.......


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Alpine Z928HD
Mosconi 6to8
Faital Pro 10FH500
Audax PR170M0
B&C DE500 horns/modded ID full horn bodies
Zed Dreadnought(bridged midbass)
2 JL audio hd 600/4's(bridged horns and midrange)
2 15" Acoustic Elegance spb 15's IB
JL audio hd 750/1

First dabble at SQ 

The dynamics are 

Girlfriends car

Stock x6 hu
audison bit.1
Morel elate 9 3 way
2 Zed Dreadnought. 1 bridged on midbass, the other on midrange and tweets
3 dayton ultimax 10's
Sundown 3000d


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

New setup.. (Again.. sigh..)

Kenwood DNX6990HD
Audison Bit One
Kenwood XR-4S (tweets / mids)
Kenwood XR-4S (Midbass)
Kenwood XR-1S (Sub)
Hertz ML3000
Hertz ML1600
Hertz ML700
Hertz ML280


Wife's car.. (Soon) All Massive audio

CK 6X components (front & rear)
Neo8 Sub
NX5 amp
Z120BT


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thunderplains said:


> New setup.. (Again.. sigh..)
> 
> Kenwood DNX6990HD
> Audison Bit One
> ...



How do you like the Kenwood XR amps? I have 2 XR-4S I have yet to install and I was thinking of adding an XR-1S and use them the same way.


----------



## Mrimstad (Aug 19, 2012)

Jbl ms62c tweeter - jbl gto804ez
Focal 3w2 mid - jbl gto804ez
Seas l22rn4x/p bass - jbl gto804ez briged
Jbl gti15mkII sub - jbl gto14001
Jbl ms-8
Pioneer p88rsII

All stuffed into a mk3 golf vrt


----------



## Bad_Cheetah (Sep 1, 2011)

Source: Pioneer P80RS
Front Drivers: Morel Elate 6, 3W
Amplification: Adcom GFA-4404 (Black)
Sub: Harman Infinity reference 1250w (sealed)

Car: Civic FD1


----------



## 111brandon111 (Nov 13, 2012)

My setup
Head unit- kenwood (forgot model number it's from best buy).
Door speakers- pioneer 6x9s
Amp- massive audio p3000.1
Subwoofer- Aq hdc4 12 (old sun was a atomic apx18 862 motor. It was to big for the truck  ) . 

Battery's- xs power supplie.
0g power wire 
6g speaker wire
Speaker box- 2.57 cubes tuned to 32hz


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

2006 Lexus IS350

HU is Kenwood KDC-X794
Hertz HSK165 2 way components in the front and woofers in the rears.
Memphis C315D2 woofer (sealed)
Hertz EP1D on the sub
Zapco 350.2 on the fronts and a Zapco 200.2 on the rears
Doors are under powered, but it's what I have for now.....


----------



## Jedclampet (Jun 28, 2010)

2013 Infinit G37 Cpe
Dynaudio 102 Tweeters, 142 Mids, 182 Mid bass all in front door original location. Zapco Z8 Processor, Z 150/6 amp driving front channels active.
Now adding an Astell and Kern AK100 High Rez player thru the aux input in the processor. Thank's to 6spdcoupe for the gear.


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

alpine9855 with alpine era g320 processor,
1 incriminator audio flatlyne 15 dual 2 ohm 
2 dayton rs 225 4 ohm 8 inch midbass in doors
2 vifa tc9fd18 8 ohm 3 1/2 inch midrange in kickpanels
2 vifa ne19vta 4 ohm tweets in a pillars
1 powerbass xta5000 for sub ran at 8 ohms
1 sonda 2 channel 90 watt for midbass at 4 ohms
1 sonda 4 channel 120 watt for midrange and tweets,surprisingly the sonda amps are doing well and have never given me a problem and the powerbass is awesome ,i do plan on getting a much bigger alt than the stocker i have now than running the powerbass at 2 ohm and i plan on an upgrade for the midbass midrange and highs amps,but for now now to me it sounds awesome all of this in a 2012 scion xb


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll bite:
1 Premier 980 BT (soon to be replaced by a Pioneer 80PRS)
1 Alpine PDX-F6 (150Wx4, feeding front and rear speakers)
4 Silver Flute W17RC38-04 midbass drivers, Seas 27TFFNC/G tweeters, custom-built x-overs
2 Dayton ND16FA-6 5/8" Neodymium Dome Tweeters, custom-built HP filters (for front presence tweeters)
1 Alpine PDX-M12 (1.2kWx1, for subwoofers)
2 Alpine Type R 12D2 12" subwoofer drivers, sealed box (spare tire well build)

Very happy with the results. The only way it can be made better is if the FR was even more smoothed with one of those hi-fallutin' external DSP systems, but there's nowhere in the car to mount one (and keep the system stealth).


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pioneer prs80
Ms-8
Audible physics xr3mle ------- jl hd600/4 bridged
ID x65 mids ------------ aura rpm2300 bridged x 2
Rear fill morel tempo 6x9 --------- aura rpm2300
Jbl w15gti subwoofer ---------- jbl bpx2200.1


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Kenwood DNX5120
JBL Power Series Titanium tweeters in wooden pods (aka wooden doll heads)
+ powered by 50 x 2 from PPI ART AX400
Focal 6w2 midbass in lower door
+ powered by 200 x 2 from PPI ART AX400
+ filtered by G & S Designs 3 way x-over
Audiocontrol HPX used mainly as sub volume control (with added bass enhancement)
JBL Power series P1222
+ powered b JBL GTO 1201.1

I am still hoarding away some Focal 5w2's for future kicks with a Memphis 3 way x-over with passband filter into a PPI 4200AM, even left room on my split seats for the amp


----------



## MarcoZ (Nov 21, 2012)

H/U: OEM BMW
Amp: JL 400/4
Fronts:
- Mid-woofers: Diamond S600 6.5"
- Mids: Vifa 60mm 
- Tweets: SEAS Prestige Textile Dome Tweeter
- Crossovers: Mavin CR38
Rear: Infinity 6.1 Perfect Kappa with Infinity xovers
Sub: Infinity Basslink


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Slammer said:


> 2006 Lexus IS350
> 
> HU is Kenwood KDC-X794
> Hertz HSK165 2 way components in the front and woofers in the rears.
> ...


Looks good

Once you get more power to the comps, the dynamics will blow u away.


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

vw Golf mk3 variant running
dvd 8 inch from eonon
pxa-h700
front : Focal polyglas 165V3 
(thinking on switching to the alpine spx 17mb with the spx-107r)
rear : focal 2way component
subs : 2 alpine swr1222
front & rear stage amp :audio system f4-380
sub stage amp : audio system f2-500


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

audioxincsq said:


> 07 alalanch, pioneer ODR d7x111 head ODR P99x processor only one in the US that I know of . Running 3 Zapco stock Comp.4.0 amps on Tweets,mids,mid bass. And 2-Zapco comp 9.0s on Subs. For tweets I'm running Scan Rev 1" domes.
> For mids,Jordan 4"
> For mid bass,scan Rev 8"
> For subs (2)Aura 18"
> ...


Looks like the warp core of the Enterprise. Awesome!


----------



## GWijaya (Dec 8, 2011)

2005 Honda City
Hu : Sony Xav-741
Processor : JBL MS-8
Powers : Sony XM-4S(4ch) and XM-1S(monoblok)
Front Spkrs : Tweet Scanspeaks Ring Radiator & Mid Bass JL Audio 6.5" in aperiodic mounted in stock door position with custom hand made 2way 4th order passive x-over(24dB).
Side Spkrs : Sony XS-GTF1621(6" Coaxial)
Rear Spkrs : Sony XS-HT130SN(5" Mid Driver)
Sub : Sony XS-LD107P5(10" DVC) mounted in twin spiral port design enclosure.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

nigeDLS said:


> Car: BMW E34 525i Sport
> Type: Active 4 way
> HU: Alpine DVI-9990R
> Processor: Alpine PXI-H990
> ...


Mine's changed (again!). Now have 3 modified Genesis DMA's running the Dyns and a modified Genesis Monoblock on the sub.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

iPhone 5s
Apple Airport Express
Tru SSLD6i
Helix A4
Dynaudio MD102
Dynaudio MW152
Dynaudio Esotar 1200
Jehnert midbass'


----------



## GWijaya (Dec 8, 2011)

Will still be sticking with my old systems in my Honda...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Eclipse CD7200 MKII upgraded opamps and caps by Matt R in active 3-way mode
Vibe Litebox Stereo4 mids/highs amp 90x4
Audible Physics Arians 6.5" mids
CSS LD25X XBL 1" tweeters
Vibe Litebox Stereo1 sub amp 500x1
SI BM MKIV 12" sub
All IXOS 600 series gamma RCAs and IXOS power accessories, 1/0ga. OFC welding cable


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's my latest system...


----------



## GWijaya (Dec 8, 2011)

trunk of my 2005 Honda City


----------



## ronnie22667 (Jun 8, 2014)

HU: Alpine IVA D106
Seps: Bewith Befit
Processor: Alpine H800 with C800 controller
Sub: Focal BE 21WX
Amps: Mcintosh MC440M


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Current:
> Deck: Eclipse AVN 5500
> ...


Wow, that was a blast from the past. Gawd I hated those L7 subs.


Now:
Pioneer DEH-8400BH (next week will be 80PRS)
Illusion Audio Carbon C6
Dayton Audio HO 12"
JL Audio 450/4 V1
JL Audio 500/1 V1
AudioControl ESP-2 Concert


----------



## disneycute (Oct 15, 2011)

Car: Toyota Innova
Type: Active 4 way
HU: P99RS
Tweeters: Morel MT-23
Midrange: Morel CDM-88
Midbass: Morel Elate 6.5
Subwoofer: Morel Primo 104
Amps: Sonus Enigma 4.100 (x2)
Wiring: Tchernov RCA, Stinger Pro series speaker cables
Damping: OEM

http://www.kotseaudioclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=66235


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

final equipment changes before I start with install

HU: Pioneer Dex P9 + DEQ P9
Amps: BRAX X2000 and X2400
SubAmp: JBL/Crown BPX 2200.1
Front System: JBL C660 GTI, HYBRID AUDIO L4SE, Infinity EMIT
Subbass: 2 x W15 GTI
Distribution Blocks from Audison-Connection, GZ GZFH 3150, Brax anti distortion device, Brax Voltmeter
Cables: Esoteric Audio, DLS, Dietz...
Damping: Dynamat, Brax eXvibration, Silent coat.....


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

wow, audiox's and nigedls systems are crazy good as are most here. my humble system is the following

hu-deh-p01
processing-helix-p-dsp
front stage- l1 pro r2, l4 se, l8 (all HAt will prob be trying the intimid8rs next)
sub-2 IA flatlyne 12's
amps-tru c7.4t to tweets and midrange and zapco 4.0 bridged to the midbass
zapco 9.0 to the subs


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

GWijaya said:


> trunk of my 2005 Honda City


whts the floor made of? Ive got pretty much the same car and have been looking to do something similar


----------



## tarantula (Nov 27, 2009)

LBaudio said:


> final equipment changes before I start with install
> 
> HU: Pioneer Dex P9 + DEQ P9
> Amps: BRAX X2000 and X2400
> ...


2LB pimp X2400 to GE!


----------



## tarantula (Nov 27, 2009)

HU: Alpine DVA-9861Ri 
PROC: Alpine PXA H-800 + RUX C-800
TW: Micro Precision 7.28 MK III
MR: Micro Precision Z100 MKII
MB: JBL 660GTi
SUB: Morel Ultimo 12
AMP: Brax MX4 & Brax MX4:cool2:


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

my system has since changed from the one on page 6,same vehicle,pioneer avh-x2500bt going to an audison bit one,than a power bass xta 5000 pushing 2 skar audio vvx v2 15s and thats it,decided to go with erick stevens full sized horns and 2 behma 8s for mid bass in the doors,just waiting for the money to come in hopefully by thursday,also need to decide on 2 4 channel amps to power the 8s and the horns,


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

OEM Subaru head-unit
Rockford Fosgate 3SIXTY.3
Alpine PDX V-9
Silver Flute midwoofers
NVX/SB Acoustics tweeters
Kendwood Shallow 12" subwoofer


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Alpine CDA-7949
Alpine MRV-F303
Alpine MRV-F407 
Morel Integra Ovation XO6
(2) Boston Acoustics 8.5LF


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

stock all the way around.....for about another 2 months at the most


----------



## tarantula (Nov 27, 2009)

Clarion HX-D2
Alpine INE W987D
Alpine PXA H-800 & RUX C-800
PIONEER TS-T01RS
PIONEER TS-S01RS
Brax Matrix 6.1
Brax Matrix 10.1
Brax MX4 & Brax MX4


----------



## GWijaya (Dec 8, 2011)

Dear sensarmy,i used 18mm and 9mm mdf board as the floor of my honda city and have it wrap up with MB tech pvc vinyl.


----------



## MGCustoms325 (Sep 20, 2015)

HU: Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX
Amps: Polk Audio MOMO C500.1 (Subs) C400.4 (Mids & Highs) 
Speakers: Polk MOMO MMC6500 x4
Subs: Polk Audio MOMO MM2124 x2 In Polk DB1222 Enclosure


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

edzyy said:


> Alpine Z928HD
> Mosconi 6to8
> Faital Pro 10FH500
> Audax PR170M0
> ...


A hd6004 bridged on HLCDS . Good god son!!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

audioxincsq said:


> 07 alalanch, pioneer ODR d7x111 head ODR P99x processor only one in the US that I know of . Running 3 Zapco stock Comp.4.0 amps on Tweets,mids,mid bass. And 2-Zapco comp 9.0s on Subs. For tweets I'm running Scan Rev 1" domes.
> For mids,Jordan 4"
> For mid bass,scan Rev 8"
> For subs (2)Aura 18"
> ...



I love this install. That looks awesome!!!


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Agreed, that's a very nice setup.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

At the moment :
JL HD 1200/1 on a sundown sa15d2 in a 6th order
JL HD 600/4 on Beyma 8g40 and dynaudio mw182
Focal fps 4160 on jbl 2208h compression drivers on ES mini HLCDS 
And morel tscw634s 
Pioneer dexp99rs


----------



## w00tah (Feb 5, 2006)

Mine is garbage compared to some of you, but hey:

Alpine 9886
Eclipse x-overs (3.3kHz) running Powerbass Chrome 5C components (temporary)
Boston G2 15 (3.0 net tuned to 31hz with 14.5" of port per cube)
Rockford Fosgate P250.2
All Knu Konceptz wiring

Going to look like this soon:

HU is likely a CZ702 until I can get an 80PRS
Vifa BC25SC60-4 tweets
CSS VWR126x mids
MB Quart Onyx 4.80 
Boston G2 15
RF P250.2
Knu wiring
2 Kinetik HC600's

Should make for a nice setup once I get stuff in and done.


----------



## Jazz80 (Dec 12, 2013)

My simple setup right now.
Car: Suzuki Grand Vitara 2006 MT

Hu : Soundmonitor CDT 450 and Clarion HXD2
Proc : Helix C-DSP
Mosconi As 100.4 and 200.4 
Tweeter : AMT mundorf 1908c
Midrange : SS 12M
Midbass : AT Skaaning C-quence 18H
SUb : Phase Aliante 12"


----------



## Grindcore (Dec 12, 2012)

☺☺☺☺


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

New car, new system

Car: 2013 Hyundai Elantra Limited
Head Unit: Stock
Processor: Helix DSP Pro
Tweeters: Audiofrog GB10
Midrange; Audiofrog GB25
Midbass: Audiofrog GB60
Rear Fill: Audiofrog GS62
Subwoofer: Audiofrog GB12d2 x2
Amps: Two Focal Solid 4, One Focal Solid 1


----------



## toyopah (Jul 22, 2015)

Head Unit : DEH-P01 and AVH-5350 dvd
Tweeter : Focal Be
Midrange : Seas Excell W12CY
Midbass : Skaaning CQuenza 5'5
Subwoofer : Morel Ultimo 12"
Amp : Zapco C2K.4.0
Zapco C2k.6.0
Steg K204


----------



## GRN997GTP (Sep 17, 2015)

Head Unit- Panasonic CQ8303U
Front -a/d/s 325is
Front amp-Soundsream Ref 2.370
Subs. - (2) Boston Acoustics 12.5lf
Sub amp - Soundstream Ref 2.640

99 chevy Blazer


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

HU: IPad 3 4g lte Mounted in dash
Front: Illusion Audio Carbon 8
Front: Illusion C4
Sub: Illusion C12xl
Amps: Mosconi AS 100.4, As 200.2, Zero 1
Processor: Mosconi 6to8 V8 with amas


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Putting together a gear for my 97 Nissan hardbody.

HU: still looking
Dynaudio Esotec 242
SI BM KIV
Gladen 75 c6


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

2011 GMC CC
HU: 80PRS
Tweets: Scan D3004
Mid: Silver Flute 6.5
Sub: 4-8" IDv3
Zapco: ST-2X, ST-4X, ST-1500XM


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

2011 Honda Accord 
Stock HU
David Navone 4 ch. LOC
KNU RCA's
Stinger Speaker Wire
Polk Audio Tweeters DB1001
SilverFlutes 6.5" 4ohms
Second Skin/Stinger Roadkill
BluePrint 1201 SVC Sub


----------



## Valdemar (Aug 19, 2014)

This thread is way old. But I will feed the fire

Source - Clarion drz 9255
Front Stage amplifiers - 2 jl hd 900/5
Subwoofer amp - Ground Zero hydrogen 1.1800
Tweeters - Dayton AMT mini8
Mids - Audible Physics Arian
Midbass - Melodic Acoustic Intimid8rs
Subwoofer - SI HST11
RCA, Wiring and power distribution - Knukonceptz
Electrical - Optima red top up front, NSB 100ft in the rear, mechman 320amp universal
Sound treatment - Alphadamp in doors and trunk (soon to be cld, mlv and ccf all around)
Vehicle - 03 Mitsubishi lancer OZ rally, yellow (her name is Lisa)

Soon to be in the gfs car
97 crown vic (his name is carl..)
Mid - Melodic Acoustic Intimid8r
Tweeter - KAXBLTWT
Sub - FI BL 15 4th order


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Old school build in progress:

Dynavin E39 hu

Soundstream BLT 3x
Adcom GFI-4600
Phoenix Gold EQ230, AX-406A

Infinity S-EMIT 
BG Neo8
HAT L6v1
Soundstream 10R's IB

Soundstream Class A Picasso on BGs and SEMITs
Soundstream Class A Picasso bridged on HAT's
Adcom 4404 bridged on subs


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Valdemar said:


> This thread is way old. But I will feed the fire
> 
> Source - Clarion drz 9255
> Front Stage amplifiers - 2 jl hd 900/5
> ...


Post a build log! Always like seeing other Lancers...

My 04 Lancer Ralliart:
Alpine CDA-9887
Helix DSP Pro
2x Mosconi One 120.4 on front stage
Arc KS300.2 on front sub
Clarion DPX11551 on rear subs
JL ZR-100 CT 1" tweets
Xtant Morel 4" mids
Beyma 8BR40/N 8" midbass
Custom AE 10" front sub
2x AE IB15 rear subs


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Let's keep it going.

Source - IPad mini in the dash

2nd Source/Processor - Pioneer 80prs 

Front doors - Ground Zero plutonium comps GZPC 165SQ

Amp - Ground Zero nuclear 4 channel amp GZNA 4330XII

Sub - Image Dynamics IDMAX12

Wiring - Hooker Audio

Deadning - Ground Zero

Vehicle - 09 Mitsubishi Outlander XLS

Pretty simple setup.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> BluePrint 1201 SVC Sub


Damn!  Haven't seen one of those around in a long time, that sucker has to be about 15 years old now?

Beater 2001 Dodge truck:

Sony GS500R deck
Minidsp 2x4 with isolator
PPI ion 350.2
PPI ion 450.1
Pioneer D1720C components with tweeters in stock infinity a-pillars
Custom built 12" D4 TC9 sub in a JL center console cushion stealthbox
Audio technix 4awg with matching distribution blocks and 8awg to the amps
Monoprice RCA's

Time aligned via impulse response with holmimpulse, EQ'd with REW autoeq using a U-mik1.

All the electronics were installed under the rear package tray for a stealth setup. The only visible items are the head unit and the tweeters, everything else is 100% concealed.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

hurrication said:


> Damn!  Haven't seen one of those around in a long time, that sucker has to be about 15 years old now?
> 
> Beater 2001 Dodge truck:
> 
> ...


Yup about that long.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hu: Nexus 7 Twt Dayton ne Mid Dayton RS52 Midbass Peerless Sls 8 Subs Jul got 1514d Amps Esx Q120.4 mids/twts 175.2 Midbass 475.1 subs Dsp undecided


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Hu:Alpine ILX-007 Apple car play
iPhone 6 streaming Tidal Hifi subscription

Tweet:micro precision z studio 
Midrange:micro precision z studio
Midbass:micro precision z studio
Amps:2x Mosconi zero 4
Dsp:Mosconi 6to8 8v spdif and amas and controller
Subs:2x Phase Alliante SI ltd
Rca:custom pure silver interconnects+Straightwire rhapsody


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

HU: Car Pc with 10.2" touch screen
DSP: H800 + C800
Tweeters: Ground Zero Plutonium 
Mid-range: Ground Zero Plutonium
Mid-Bass: Ground Zero Plutonium
Sub: Ground Zero GZNW 12X
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
~~~Full three way setup active~~~
Mosconi AS100.4 ~ Mids-Range and tweets
Mosconi AS300.2 ~ Mid Drivers
Audison LRXk1.2 ~ Ground Zero GZNW 12X

0G welding cable
GP - Northstart battery in the trunk
Flex-tech wire covers
and more... to much to list.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

HU: Car Pc with 10.2" touch screen
DSP: H800 + C800
Tweeters: Ground Zero Plutonium 
Mid-range: Ground Zero Plutonium
Mid-Bass: Ground Zero Plutonium
Sub: Ground Zero GZNW 12X
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
~~~Full three way setup active~~~
Mosconi AS100.4 ~ Mids-Range and tweets
Mosconi AS300.2 ~ Mid Drivers
Audison LRXk1.2 ~ Ground Zero GZNW 12X

0G welding cable
GP - Northstart battery in the trunk
Flex-tech wire covers
and more... to much to list.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

see the sig...
coming very soon...Memphis Audio 15-MCX60C (front fill) 

Wondering if I should switchout and go with the AudioFrog G12D4 over the Alpine Type R W12D4...sealed


----------

